# how many untis can be billed for 92020



## annbishop (Jan 3, 2013)

If a gonioscopy is done on both the right and left eye how should this be billed?

We tried billing it as 92020 RT 1 unit and 92020 Lt 1 unit and our state Medicaid carrier denied because they do not accept RT & LT for modifiers.  We then tried to bill 92020 with no modifier and 2 units and then claim denied for excess untis.  They will pay the claim with one unit but I can't figure out how to get the second unit paid.  Has anyone experienced this issue with Masshealth?  We are a CHC.  Thanks.


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 4, 2013)

CMS considers this a bilateral code so they will only pay one unit.


----------

